# Echo Backpack Leaf Blower Question



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi I have Echo Backpack Leaf Blower it starts right up.... idles fine, it accerates good too, but after awhile of high idle use with engine at wide open trottle, it seems to lose power then comes back again ( it like the engine is rev'ing up and down), I recently adjusted the high limit screw because I had a problem ( everytime I went to accelerate it would cut out) and that seemed to solve that problem. But now this any idea why it tends loose power at constant high speed use? Is it time to check the spark arrestor? Anyone know how to fix this and the problem

Thanks!!!


----------



## shadow745 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I'd start by doing the usual things, like cleaning the air filter, checking the exhaust area for buildup and change the spark plug, unless you've done these things recently. If those things are OK then maybe you need to re-tune it again. Later!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What model Echo blower are we talking about??


----------

